# Worcester PD



## irish37eyes (Jan 13, 2003)

Just wondering when the Worcester PD list will be updated? Many of the names still on the list have already graduated from their academy.
Thanks...


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

irish37eyes";p="50820 said:


> Just wondering when the Worcester PD list will be updated? Many of the names still on the list have already graduated from their academy.
> Thanks...


If its been this long, probably when the new list comes out in November.


----------



## irish37eyes (Jan 13, 2003)

ok, thanks.


----------



## sinker (Jul 16, 2003)

I here there is to be a new class starting soon (well before November) so keep your eyes open.


----------



## QUE (Mar 8, 2004)

I too have heard info on a new class for Worcester, but have got conflicting info on when they will start sending out notices, or if they have even received funding for it yet. Anybody out there have some intel on the subject. I missed out on the last last class by about 10 guys, so I hope I have a shot this time.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

rumor mill has the class starting march-april ish...


----------



## QUE (Mar 8, 2004)

Deuce - How many guys are they looking to put on? There's been alot of media coverage about the restructuring of the command staff.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Que,
Sorry can't tell you exact numbers. The Chief wants a split force (community oriented type and a reactive response type)and thats going to require a dramatic increase in manpower.. My guess 20-30 more but who the hell knows what the fools in city hall are going to authorize... I hope we get more than 30 because we're already undermanned...
Rumor mill now has the academy starting in May..


----------

